# Laurel Edition Convert Owners



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm currently looking at one. It is sharp. Curious how you like yours and what the deal wa$. Thanks, Frank


----------



## ShopVac (Apr 25, 2010)

Unfortunately, I cannot help you with the specific Laurel Edition...but coming from a vert owner, I can tell you that these cars are fantastic. And although mine is S/C this this is turbo'd,. the open air, the handling, and the true feel you get make this a fantastic driver's car. This car will give you as close a feeling as you will ever get to driving that go-kart back when you were 10. This is one car that gets a ton of attention as well. Be prepared. :thumbup:

Most of MINI's packages just create different effects on the loaded S models. Different wheels, different striping, different leather set them apart. I tried looking up the Laurel Edition on MINI's site, but could not find anything...what does it have that set's it apart? If you have any specific questions on the convertible operations...I'll be happy to answer.


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks SV. Lists for $34,545. I'll list the options a little later. Has a body kit that raises the price. It's a looker. The trade is way off(at least $3000) so I'm going to stand down for now. I did get a Buying price for the Mini


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

ShopVac said:


> Most of MINI's packages just create different effects on the loaded S models. Different wheels, different striping, different leather set them apart. I tried looking up the Laurel Edition on MINI's site, but could not find anything...what does it have that set's it apart? .


http://www.motoringfile.com/2010/02/18/exclusive-mini-usa-to-launch-laurel-sport-limited-edition/


----------



## ShopVac (Apr 25, 2010)

Basically, that's everything I got on mine with the exception of bluetooth. 34K is not a bad price, I paid 32400 back in 2006 (with a 76K warranty). Keep in mind, these cars are rated #1 in resale value, so you're not going to get much off the sticker. 

Also, coming into May, I doubt they would move much on a convertible at this time of year. Hopefully they will come up on your trade...$3000 is quite a bit to be off by


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

WHITEX said:


> Thanks SV. Lists for $34,545. I'll list the options a little later. Has a body kit that raises the price. It's a looker. The trade is way off(at least $3000) so I'm going to stand down for now. I did get a Buying price for the Mini


These MINI special editions (like the Rally Clubman they did earlier in the year) are made up of accessories that are not in the MSRP (as far as I can tell) and are on an addendum sticker. They are not installed at the factory-- they are put on at the VPC before the car goes to the dealer. What does this mean for you? When you trade in the car, you will get basically *nothing* back for the driving lights, decals, body kit, etc. You need to look at the car and see what the actual factory MSRP was as listed on the Monroney label (not taking into account the accessories).

The motoringfile article shows the factory options:
# Pepper White (850)
# Black Leatherette
*# Sport Package (Black 17" Wheels)*
# Xenon Headlights (in sport pkg)
# Dynamic Traction Control (in sport pkg)
# White turn-signals (in sport pkg)
# *Automatic Climate Control
# Harman Kardon Premium Sound
# Bluetooth and USB/iPod Adapter*

This is basically a lightly-equipped S convertible with lots of accessories. I'd guess MSRP on that car is around $31k. So at trade in time, they will treat your car as a $31k MSRP car with a few fancy (but worthless) accessories on it... not as a $34,500 MSRP car.

My call is that you should be able to get at least $1,000 extra discount beyond the typical discount because of the accessories-- these port installed accessory packages usually have an attractive margin for the dealer. For a better idea of what others are paying, check the MINI forums at northamericanmotoring.com


----------



## ShopVac (Apr 25, 2010)

SARAFIL said:


> These MINI special editions (like the Rally Clubman they did earlier in the year) are made up of accessories that are not in the MSRP (as far as I can tell) and are on an addendum sticker.


Would the SideWalk edition be the same? From what I recall...the seats have a compeltely different stitch pattern...and thier wheels could only be had on this edition.


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

The Laurel before the add on body stuff & trim is 31,350. Turns into 34,545 and I agree that the resale will not be that sweet. The $$$ money off the sticker is not bad for starters...and I'm assuming it has 4-8 miles on the Odometer. 
I totally agree with SARAFIL.
I'm still better off ordering what I want for 30,100 MSRP less the incentives and haggling. Currently the Sport Pack is a freebie.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Looks very nice!
Too bad it doesn't have LSD though, IMHO a must have on S models.


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

mullman said:


> Looks very nice!
> Too bad it doesn't have LSD though, IMHO a must have on S models.


Doesn't the DTC (Dynamic traction control) make up for the LSD...or is it a totally different function? It's part of the Sport pack.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

ShopVac said:


> Would the SideWalk edition be the same? From what I recall...the seats have a compeltely different stitch pattern...and thier wheels could only be had on this edition.


No, the Sidewalk Package was a $4000 factory option package (like the current Camden and Mayfair editions for the hardtop) that combined many features from the Sport & Premium Packages along with unique wheels and trim. While it is unsure how much of a return you get on resale for the Sidewalk package vs. Sport + Premium, it is a legitimate factory option that shows up on the window sticker.

The Laurel is a port-installed accessory trim package, mostly just the aero kit, driving lights and some unique stickers. MINI has done this before in the past... the 2008 "last of the supercharged" convertibles, the 2009 "launch" convertibles, and the 2009 "Rally Edition" Clubman


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

WHITEX said:


> The Laurel before the add on body stuff & trim is 31,350. Turns into 34,545 and I agree that the resale will not be that sweet. The $$$ money off the sticker is not bad for starters...and I'm assuming it has 4-8 miles on the Odometer.
> I totally agree with SARAFIL.
> I'm still better off ordering what I want for 30,100 MSRP less the incentives and haggling. Currently the Sport Pack is a freebie.


I personally don't care for the stripe kit on the Laurel, but that is something that is up to you.

I'd strongly advise ordering it to your spec. Also, if you like the aero kit it is available through the port-installed program and your dealer can get it well below the MSRP this way. So while the MSRP might be $2500-2700, you can negotiate a much lower price on this aero kit if your dealer has it port-installed.


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

SARAFIL said:


> I personally don't care for the stripe kit on the Laurel, but that is something that is up to you.
> 
> I'd strongly advise ordering it to your spec. Also, if you like the aero kit it is available through the port-installed program and your dealer can get it well below the MSRP this way. So while the MSRP might be $2500-2700, you can negotiate a much lower price on this aero kit if your dealer has it port-installed.


The Laurel I'm looking at is a Winter production. Has All Weather's. The Spring/ Summer production has Performance tires on it. 
After sleeping on it....My Jeep is for sale on a few Jeep Off Road websites. The Laurel is nice but not I'm going nuts over it. The deal would have to be irresistible and so far it isn't. 
I am on hold for now. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

Someone wants to look at my Jeep. If he's interested I'll work as close as can to sell it. Hello Laurel.


----------



## Donjhen (May 31, 2004)

Saw the Laurel when I was shopping and it just didn't do it for me. As other have said, order what you want; Laurel just doesn't seem that special.


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

Donjhen said:


> Saw the Laurel when I was shopping and it just didn't do it for me. As other have said, order what you want; Laurel just doesn't seem that special.


Laurel is definitely not special. Just different. All MCS's are sharp.


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

Pulled the trigger. Thanks for everyone's help. The Mini's are fast and fun....and lookers.
Would have liked a chrome interior. Would have liked a lot of other stuff too. But not a complaint.


----------



## ShopVac (Apr 25, 2010)

Congrats...that is awesome. I really like the black trim and wheels as it seems to really set her apart from the others. Moss Motors has all kinds of chrome trim you can add if you like...

I see the hoops in the back are rather low compared to mine...probably makes visibility better with the top up, as mine block most of the window.

How do you like that popping sound when you let off the gas?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

ShopVac said:


> Congrats...that is awesome. I really like the black trim and wheels as it seems to really set her apart from the others. Moss Motors has all kinds of chrome trim you can add if you like...
> 
> I see the hoops in the back are rather low compared to mine...probably makes visibility better with the top up, as mine block most of the window.
> 
> How do you like that popping sound when you let off the gas?


The turbo model does not "pop" like the supercharged model does.


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

ShopVac said:


> How do you like that popping sound when you let off the gas?


I'm blastin' the HK...It's hard to hear anything other than that sweet sounding system.

No regrets here but if there was a JCW in the house I would have jumped on it instead. Chili with an HK & LSD.


----------

